# Better Bottles



## geocorn (Jul 10, 2004)

For those of you that have tried the better-bottles, I would love to hear you comments.


----------



## bdavidh (Jul 13, 2004)

I've got one, and so far I've only used it for temporary storage. I did notice it doesn't retain any odor of the wine after a quick rinse like fermenters do.


I'm planning on ordering another one soon.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2004)

Sorry George, I forgot my password.







What size do the Better Bottles come in? It might be cool to have a 7 gallon one with a spigot for juice primaries.


----------



## geocorn (Jul 15, 2004)

Arky,


I can reset passwords, so if anyone forgets, all they have to do is send me an email.


----------



## Hippie (Jul 15, 2004)

Groovy. I'm baaack!


----------



## Chief (Aug 1, 2004)

George:


I use better bottles all mostextensively. I still use glass carboys but have broke most of them. To make a long story short: I like em.


Best


Chief


----------



## bdavidh (Aug 2, 2004)

Chief,


How long have you been using them, I've only had mine for a month or two and I like them.


----------



## bdavidh (Aug 10, 2004)

Has anyone used the better bottles for aging? I'm a little hesitate on long term storage.


----------



## RigDiver (Aug 29, 2004)

What are better bottles?


----------



## Maui Joe (Aug 30, 2004)

Jim, check this webesite catalog, it would explain it better. I have a couple and they sure lessen the worries.


----------



## geocorn (Aug 30, 2004)

Better-Bottles are plastic carboys made from PET plastic as an alternative to glass. They are guaranteed to be 100% safe to use for your wine making without imparting any off flavors or aromas. In addition, they weigh about 1 pound, instead of the 12-15 for traditional glass carboys. So far, everyone that has used them has had nothing but praise for them.


By the way, since they are plastic, they do not shatter when you drop one!


----------



## RigDiver (Aug 30, 2004)

Thank's M.J. &amp; George for the infor on Better Bottles. George I ordered two today. At my age working with 1lb is alot better than 12-15.


----------

